# Amazon/Pitney Bowes drives me nuts



## David_R8 (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm trying to source all the final bits and whatsits for the CNC router and some other shop projects. 
Ordered stuff to make a remote switch for my dust collector and a grease gun to grease the bearing blocks on the router.
The remote switch was ordered Jan 8 and has been in Victoria since Jan. 19 with a delivery date of Jan 23. No sign of it and no way to contact Pitney Bowes. I'm told that I have to wait till Feb 11 before I can mark it as not delivered. 
Grease gun ordered Jan 11 arrived in Victoria Jan 23, delivery date Jan 26. Also have to wail till Feb 11 before I can mark it not delivered.
Managed to get with Amazon yesterday and got refunds for the shipping costs so there's that I guess. 
If they aren't delivered I'll have to order and wait again...

On the other hand, On Jan 27 I ordered some parts to make a remote for the CNC. They are being delivered today. Not by Pitney Bowes.

Sigh, first world problems. Thanks for reading...


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 1, 2022)

Is the remote switch something special? I'm using this Noma switch on my dust sucker.




__





						General PDP Template
					






					www.canadiantire.ca
				



I had to buy a new one after 6 years because the remote wore out.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 1, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Is the remote switch something special? I'm using this Noma switch on my dust sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well now I feel silly. The part I bought was a remote switch but I’d have to stick it in an electrical box blah blah blah. Your solution is 1000 times easier. Definitely going to pick up one of those! Thanks mate!


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 1, 2022)

Glad I could help, you'll be happy to know I got a chuckle at your expense  lol, (and please take this with the humour intended.)


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 1, 2022)

I also had something shipping via Pitney Bowes from amazon not show up for a month until I could finally get a refund on it. Tracking shows this:






I got my refund and re-ordered it, also coming Pitney Bowes but at least this time has legit tracking movement. I wonder if both will eventually show up.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 1, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Glad I could help, you'll be happy to know I got a chuckle at your expense  lol, (and please take this with the humour intended.)


I'm just grateful that you gave me a local solution that isn't another project!


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 2, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Sigh, first world problems. Thanks for reading...



Good attitude. 

You can always order elsewhere and then return the amazon purchase. 

But ya, still just a first world problem.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 5, 2022)

Well after a relaxing stay in some Victoria warehouse for 17 days my remote switch was delivered this morning.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 5, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Well after a relaxing stay in some Victoria warehouse for 17 days my remote switch was delivered this morning.



I like those! Do you have a link?


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 5, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I like those! Do you have a link?


this is it. I bought it from Amazon.com. 
VONVOFF Wireless Remote Switch for Household Appliances Pump,110V/120V/240V Powerful Wireless RF Switch for Lights Ceiling and Electrical Equipment, with 328ft Long Range(Two Remote Controls)… (black) https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07CTL3TG6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_06RZNF93ZK22CJTGCAJ5


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 5, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> this is it. I bought it from Amazon.com.
> VONVOFF Wireless Remote Switch for Household Appliances Pump,110V/120V/240V Powerful Wireless RF Switch for Lights Ceiling and Electrical Equipment, with 328ft Long Range(Two Remote Controls)… (black) https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07CTL3TG6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_06RZNF93ZK22CJTGCAJ5



Thank you!

We will see how well the range works. But I'll be happy with the 150ft to my shop from the house!


----------



## Tom O (Feb 6, 2022)

Nice but not really pocket friendly I’d like to see at least a 2 button system if it’s for the pocket but in the shop coat it would be fine.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 6, 2022)

Tom O said:


> Nice but not really pocket friendly I’d like to see at least a 2 button system if it’s for the pocket but in the shop coat it would be fine.


I have one remote on the top of my tablesaw fence and the other is hanging up for the moment. 
Not sure what you mean by two button setup though.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 6, 2022)

Like the 2 button to start the car if it lives in a pocket otherwise 1 press switch is fine.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 6, 2022)

Tom O said:


> Like the 2 button to start the car if it lives in a pocket otherwise 1 press switch is fine.



Post an image, I'm not following either.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 7, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Post an image, I'm not following either.



@David_R8 & @YYCHM .

The forum has been glitchy for me the last little bit. Perhaps @Tom O has not seen your question. So I'll provide what I think he means for him.

Remotes in a pocket tend to activate accidentally quite often when other things touch them. So I think he means he wants a remote where you have to press two buttons at once or the same button twice to prevent accidental activation in his pocket.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 7, 2022)

Tom O said:


> Like the 2 button to start the car if it lives in a pocket otherwise 1 press switch is fine.


Oh I've never had a remote car starter so I had no idea that they used two buttons.
Having had this set up for a day I can say it beats the heck out of flipping the switch with the end of the broom handle!


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 1, 2022)

How is the remote working for you? The new NOMA one I mentioned from crappy is really,,,,,, crappy! I've had two die in the last few months after the first one lasted six years.
If yours is working well I'll get one as well.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 1, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> How is the remote working for you? The new NOMA one I mentioned from crappy is really,,,,,, crappy! I've had two die in the last few months after the first one lasted six years.
> If yours is working well I'll get one as well.


Hey Mike, it's working perfectly. I put the remote in the well on the tablesaw fence so it's handy to turn on/off.


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 1, 2022)

Is there a grounding point or are you running without a ground?


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 1, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Is there a grounding point or are you running without a ground?


If I recall correctly there is a ground. Age, memory... not a good combo


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 1, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> If I recall correctly there is a ground. Age, memory... not a good combo



Sold! I'll order one today. All I need to do now is remember what we were talking about,lol


----------

